# ATI Radeon X1250 and XVideo

## Skyvalley

I'm trying to use XVideo Overlay, but I can't get it to work with my integrated ATI Radeon Xpress 1250. I'm using x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.443.1-r1 and 

 x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

```

htpc ~ # lspci | grep "VGA compatible controller:"

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series

```

I get the following error:

```

htpc ~ # more /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep "(WW)"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/local".

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/TTF".

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Textured Video is currently not supported on IGP hardware.

(WW) fglrx(0): Video Overlay not supported on AVIVO based graphics cards.

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "DynamicClocks" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VBERestore" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

```

xorg.conf

```

Section "Files"

#       FontPath        "unix/:7100"                    # local font server

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "record"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "vbe"

        # These modules are required for 3D acceleration

        Load    "GLcore"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "dri"

        # Load "extmod" but omit DGA extension

        # (the DGA extension is broken in the fglrx driver)

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# should be. Default is 0.

# Option   "EstimateSizesAggresively" "0"

        Option      "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

        Option      "standby time" "20"

        Option      "suspend time" "30"

        Option      "off time" "60"

# On some platform the server needs to estimate the sizes of PCI

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "se"

# Specifiy which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1)).

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

# The mouse protocol and device.  The device is normally set to /dev/mouse,

# which is usually a symbolic link to the real device.

# protocol setting can be used when using a newer PnP mouse:

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Auto"

# When using mouse connected to a PS/2 port (aka "MousePort"), set the

# the protocol as follows.  On some platforms some other settings may

# be available.

#    Option "Protocol"  "PS/2"

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris), use

# the following instead of any of the lines above.  The Device line

# is not required in this case.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some older Logitech mice.  In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option     "BaudRate"      "9600"

#    Option     "SampleRate"    "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option     "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option     "Emulate3Timeout"       "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice, or any

# 3-button mouse where the middle button generates left+right button

# events.

#    Option     "ChordMiddle"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# On platforms where PnP mouse detection is supported the following

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series"

        Driver          "fglrx"

        BusID           "PCI:1:5:0"

        Option          "DynamicClocks" "true"

        Option          "VBERestore"    "true"

        Option          "backingstore"  "true"

        Option          "RenderAccel"   "true"

        # If X refuses to use the screen resolution you asked for,

        # uncomment this; see "Bugs and Workarounds" for details.

                #Option "NoDDC"

        # === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

                Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

        # === OpenGL Overlay ===

        # Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

        #       will be disabled automatically

                Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        # === Use internal AGP GART support? ===

        # If OpenGL acceleration doesn't work, try using "yes" here

        # and disable the kernel agpgart driver.

                Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

        Option "TexturedVideo" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Thanks!Last edited by Skyvalley on Wed Jan 02, 2008 10:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## avnielknight

Try adding???

```
Section "Extensions"

Option "XVideo" "Enabled"

EndSection
```

I'm running with an ATI X1400 using the same driver.

----------

## mar_rud

I have the same card on HP 6715b laptop with ubuntu and its xvideo is finally working with latest catalyst 7.12 driver.

part of xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

#       Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "ddc"

#       Load  "vbe"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "bitmap"

#       Load  "speedo"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "TexturedVideo" "on"

        Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "off"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

        Option      "NoAccel" "no"

        Option      "Centermode" "off"

        Option      "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

        Option      "DesktopSetup" "horizontal"

        Option      "EnableMonitor" "lvds"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "true"

        Option      "XVideo" "true"

EndSection
```

and some Xorg.0.log:

```
...

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

...

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.44.3

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Dec 19 2007

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.23.9

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 22.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0x38000000 FBMappedSize: 0x01001800

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(2560,1639)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(2560,800) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 2560 x 839

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension

(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 16

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so
```

```
$ xvinfo

X-Video Extension version 2.2

screen #0

  Adaptor #0: "ATI Radeon AVIVO Video"

    number of ports: 4

    port base: 131

    operations supported: PutImage

...
```

----------

## Leocifre

I have the same problem, added everything to xorg.conf yet xvinfo still says there are no adapters present...

I googled for the problem and it seems some ubuntu users can fix it by using some ubuntu-specific script...

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

My advice, as I just posted, is to use "radeon" or "radeonhd". Radeonhd, in particular, will have true XV soon, and is pretty speedy already.

----------

## linga

Maybe a silly question, but you do have the xv USE-flags enabled, right?

----------

## Skyvalley

Thanks for all the answers!

 *linga wrote:*   

> Maybe a silly question, but you do have the xv USE-flags enabled, right?

 

Not silly at all!  :Wink:  ...and yes, I have the xv USE-flag enabled...

I think I've tried nearly everything...

This is an updated xorg.conf

```

Section "Files"

#       FontPath        "unix/:7100"                    # local font server

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#       Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "ddc"

#       Load  "vbe"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "bitmap"

#       Load  "speedo"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "record"

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "se"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# On platforms where PnP mouse detection is supported the following

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series"

        Driver          "fglrx"

        BusID           "PCI:1:5:0"

        Option          "TexturedVideo" "on"

        Option          "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option          "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

#       # === Use internal AGP GART support? ===

#       # If OpenGL acceleration doesn't work, try using "yes" here

#       # and disable the kernel agpgart driver.

        Option          "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

        Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option          "UseFastTLS" "1"

        Option          "NoAccel" "no"

        Option          "Centermode" "off"

        Option          "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

#       Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option          "Composite" "true" 

        Option          "XVideo" "Enabled"

EndSection

```

----------

## Skyvalley

 *MostAwesomeDude wrote:*   

> My advice, as I just posted, is to use "radeon" or "radeonhd". Radeonhd, in particular, will have true XV soon, and is pretty speedy already.

 

Yeah, radeonhd looks promising, but the don't support HDMI-output yet...

----------

## Sparky Bluefang

Yes, but AMD just released the documentation needed for HDMI so it's only a matter of time before RadeonHD will support it. ( http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=960 )

I think the current repository version has preliminary HDMI support by treating it as a DVI device. ( http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjI1Mg )

----------

## Leocifre

does anyone know when it will support XVideo and 3d acceleration?

----------

## Skyvalley

I think this is an amd64 problem...and I'm running 64bits Gentoo....

----------

